# Daria Bignardi nuovo direttore di Rai 3. Le altre nomine 2016.



## admin (18 Febbraio 2016)

Stanno facendo molto discutere le nomine dei neo direttori delle reti Rai. In particolare, quella di Daria Bignardi che è stata nominata direttrice della terza rete. Andrea Fabiano, invece, è il nuovo direttore di Rai 1. A dirigere Rai Due è stata chiamata Ilaria Dallatana. Gabriele Romagnoli è il nuovo direttore di Rai Sport.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Scandaloso. Se la Bignardi fa la giornalista io posso fare il papa


----------



## wfiesso (19 Febbraio 2016)

Tanto per quel che serve Rai 3 ....


----------

